# Shipping a Bycycle UK to Aus



## wakasaki (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone done this and have any idea of cost? My bike is worth way more to me than what I could sell it for, so I'm pretty decided on taking it rather than buying one over there, unless of course it's gonna break my bank to do so, help and advice would be great!


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Wakasaki,

I don't know if you still need help with this, but I have a cyclist friend who has moved quite a lot and he took his bicycle with him everywhere as part of his luggage. Of course, you need to loosen and remove some parts. I also remember him mentioning that if you are carrying sports equipment you are entitled to a higher luggage allowance (like 5 kilos more). He also put his name and address everywhere in case of lost luggage!


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

It is more important that you will put all your details in the things or product that you wanted to be shipped so that it will be more easier for you to recognize. There are a lot of shipping company that will handle in carrying those things.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

wakasaki
hi I'm presuming you have a Kawasaki motor bike, love them i had an 1100 and then changed to a 900 a few years ago, if it is a motor bike you want shipping over then its easy to do, you can contact some shipping company,s maybe some one like allied Pickford's ( they have company,s in the UK so they know the procedure well) ask them for a shared container and they will give you the price. Its being done before and i don't see you having that much expense, the only thing you may find is that if the bike was originally registered in the UK then the plates have to be changed and you may incur a cost, call the DVLC and they have a department that handles all importation of vehicles from abroad. 
good luck
Louiseb


----------



## Drunk Koala (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a friend ship his bicycle to Perth, and as far as i remember it cost him ~250 AUD (this was in 2005). It was a pretty expensive sports bike and buying a new one would have cost him much more; however if you just want to get around you could probably pick one up on gumtree for 100 AUD or less...


----------

